# Your Favorite Breed! :)



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

What is your favorite horse breed? Mine would have to be either a Paint or Quarter Horse!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Appys of course, although sometimes you can find a relatively nice horse among the lesser breeds...


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Arabians and most of their crosses, though no the egyptians so much. I also love mutt ponies.


----------



## cincojumper8 (Sep 17, 2009)

Shire Sporthorse


----------



## Fear The Tree (Feb 12, 2012)

Clydesdale!!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Arabians and Paints


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

The Quarter Horse, all day every day.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Quarter Horse! Especially Foundation Bred, cow bred, and running bred Quarter Horses...They are just awesome horses, they are very versatile, athletic, and can excel at everything they try..I love their look, my favorite is the more stocky built bulldog of a horse with that big butt, and their baby doll head.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Saddlebreds.
Gypsy Horses.

Lizzie


----------



## LaYuqwam111 (Feb 9, 2012)

arabians....defianately. other favourites are gypsy vanners and clydesdales.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

One more vote for the Arab.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Qh qh qh qh qh qh qh qh qh qh qh qh qh qh qh


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Saddlebreds
Arabians
Shires 
Welsh Cobs
Norikers
And the crosses of em!
Paints, Pintos, Appies ('sporty' crosses) I love patches and spots!


<3


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Appy's (with spots all over lol) arabs and friesians FTW!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

oh yea Morgans too


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

Appy power!!!!! I also have a soft spot for those cute quarter horse faces  But my true favorite has to be a Danish Warmblood <333


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Appies! <3


----------



## CelesteG (Feb 16, 2012)

definitely Paints and Andalusians  Ooo or a paint/andalusian cross :O
I love mustangs and rocky mountain horses too


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Ahh this is such a hard answer!

Appaloosas (the foundation type.),
Appy x Drafty Crosses,
General Drafty Crosses,
Thoroughbreds,
Friesians,
Knabstruppers,
Friesian Crosses,
Standardbreds.
Some QH's, very very picky about qh's. I can't stand the ones that look like a mutated beef cow with size 00 feet and an imitation arab-face.


Never met an arab or arab-cross I've liked, don't like how they look or move though. xD


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Arabs the best breed of all and foundation for all modern light horse breeds. Shalom


----------



## missimagine (Feb 1, 2012)

I would have to say appys and arabs and buckskins!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Any horse with a kind eye, heart, and good conformation  but i love my Missouri Fox Trotter! and also love love love Spanish mustangs. And of course the ever versatile QH. And the Nokota-gotta be ever faithful to the state horse! I also like a lot of the Iberian breeds


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

Yea another mustang lover!!! 
Grady is a Spanish mustang but my first was just a mutt O how I love them!!!
And everyone in my family that owns horses has a couple mustangs and QH to go with. 
just good horses!!


----------



## Patricia Lloyd (Feb 14, 2012)

Arabians of Course.
Morgans too


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

TB  Im also a sucker for the arabs, morgans and sheltands (only if they aren't the devil's apprentaces, mind!) I think a huge heart is the key to an amazing horse though


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Standardbred and Quarter Horse. i'm picky with my paints. But lets face it. im a suck for all horses


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Arabian and Newfoundland Pony


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Shetland then knabsturbur I know I spelt that wrong


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Norikers, Black Forest Horses, Warlanders, Irish Draughts. Any heavy saddle horse or light draft. :wink:


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

Pyrros said:


> Ahh this is such a hard answer!
> 
> 
> Some QH's, very very picky about qh's. I can't stand the ones that look like a mutated beef cow with size 00 feet and an imitation arab-face.
> ...


LOL! I totally agree with you on that!
As long as they aren't beefed up like that, I love the quarter horse breed aswell 


And colorwise, I love the buckskin color and a sucker for bays--seal browns  My India is a seal brown


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

I have to stick with the classic Quarter Horse. Although my guy is part QH/Arab. And Saddlebreds were fun to ride


----------



## luckydragon (Feb 21, 2012)

Thoroughbreds by far!!! I've also gotten hooked on Andalusians.. I'd go with a good Appendix (running/sport horse type) or TB/Andalusian also. One other cross I would be interested in is TB/Akhal Teke


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

QH's, pintaloosas, morgans.....but I have always wanted an icelandic pony, but since I have never had one, I can't say its a "favorite"...just a favorite "wanna".


----------



## Charmonix (Feb 20, 2012)

Truthfully I like any horse that has good conformation, a good personality and some heart, but to pick a specific breed, if I can only choose one, Thoroughbreds. Without a doubt.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Hanoverians <3 and most other Warmblood breeds. 
Thoroughbeds come a close second.


----------



## CowgirlHannah (Dec 21, 2011)

Quarter horses, all gaited horses, and drafts!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I like QH's. I like the brickshathouse style horses, as well as the tall, long and lean running bred QH's. Oh, and I loooooove mutts.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Andalusians and Lippizaners all the way!!!! They are perfect!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

ellygraceee said:


> Hanoverians <3 and most other Warmblood breeds.
> Thoroughbeds come a close second.


Mine youngster's a hanoverian x tb, can't complain with that mix!!!


----------



## 4HCountryGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

Arabs and TB's!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm a dyed in the wool QH girl. Grew up on one, plan to spend the rest of my life on one. That being said, I am now the owner of a Hanoverian mare and she's a total doll.


----------



## horseknowitall1 (Feb 28, 2012)

I love all of the Warmbloods. My favorite would have to be the Westphalian. If i had to pick a different one i would go with the Schleswig


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

appy draft crosses, paints, 
anything with color really 

Onday when I win the lottery I want a Appy Fresian Cross $15,000 
like so


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

Give me a big 17 hh Standardbred anyday! I think the breeds very under appreciated around where I live. Everyone gives me a blank look when I say I have a Standardbred. Nice size, super smooth gaited, and extremely level-headed. But I'm a sucker for any big tall gelding!


----------



## horseknowitall1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Like the last.person i like stadardbreds too. I ride this horse at my stable that is a lovely standardbredXpercharon. Beautiful girl and so level headed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

for a pleasure horse you can't beat standies IMO, just the sweetest most reliable and most forgiving horses ever. I had one, and he was amazing, with all the crap he put up with from me.

I like SOME arabs and arab-crosses but it's got to be the right horse, those snorty hot and half-crazy ones I don't want anything to do with but the quiet ones are lovely. Not a fan of Egyptians, but I love Crabbets.

TB is a breed that as a whole I don't really like but certain individuals are honestly the most lovely horses I've ever met so I wouldn't be quick to turn one down as such, just wouldn't go out looking for one... you know? But a TBxwarmblood I would LOVE.

the stallions I'm in love with at the moment are a hanoverian called Cougar, by Collins, and a 7/8 friesian called Friso's Knight Ryder. Totally different types, both totally lovely horses that I wouldn't hesitate to breed to given the right mare. And I think the friesian cross would be a nice match to my filly when she's old enough... good height for her, and just pure yum.

Also, I want a gypsy cob. They are so pretty!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I personally like the Quarter Horse. They are a pretty well rounded breed, and I really just love the look of a nice, stocky horse.


----------



## Conrad And Freddie (Mar 7, 2012)

Thoroughbreds and Paints <3


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

STANDARDBRED! (pacers(
and I'm confused! Paints are their own breed?


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

For some of us who have been dealing with horses for over 4 decades that can be a touch question.
For a first horse if you already know how to ride, especially if you get them as a yearling, I'll have to say a QH. Probably the most forgiving horse I can imagine if you're just starting out with your first horse.
An already trained Percheron is great as a first horse to learn to ride on. Gentle giants 
More recently I've come to really appreciate the Frisian/Saddlebred crosses. My lack of interest in "showing" has been a sore point with some, since my mare and filly apparently have some nice "show" traits (not that I care). They serve my purpose well. Stong with good endurance capability and heavy bone structure. For me the best thing short of being able to go back 140 years to get an original gaited, heavy boned Saddlebred. 
Almost any gaited warm blooded breed is great for people who want a quick, enjoyable ride.

Over the years I've found that most breeds have a something good to offer. I guess the only one's I haven't really been overly attracted to were the "hot" breeds. Warm has always appeal most to me.


----------



## Rhen (Feb 20, 2012)

Only and I mean ONLY.............the kind w/ fur and 4 legs!!!!!!!! I love them all!!!! But Arabians are my fav!!!


----------



## Gleek (Mar 7, 2012)

By far ALL Welsh breeds! They are so well behaved, cute, good mounts! Also Quater Horses and Clydesdales


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

I have found my most loyal mount was my Mustang, Kung Fu. He could go all day, rest for 15 minutes and he was ready to go again. I think once you have the trust of a Mustang, you have them forever on your side. _Love_ him! And all the Mustangs I rode. Good hardy horses.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

_Gee,_ I dunno if I could pick one xD


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Morgans first, Arabs second.


----------



## LoveMyAppyx0o (Mar 9, 2012)

This may be bias but ive only truly got to know one horse and& thats my appy appendix 5 yr old gelding, Mack. lol I love him with all my heart and thats why i think his breed is just amazing. Heres a picture. 

(however, a horse is a horse and they are all lovely in there own ways )


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

Oh my GOSH, LoveMyAppyXOo, your horse is gorgeous! Very nice. And you're right. They all have their good qualities. I wouldn't turn my nose up to very many, that's for sure.
Great picture, by the way.


----------



## LoveMyAppyx0o (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you nine  !! I love your little quote thingy at the bottom. The smell of a barn on a hot day is the best !


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Gotta say good ole' quarter horses. If I had to choose a second I would say fjords.


----------



## Nine (May 25, 2008)

You're right, LoveMyAppyxOo. Hot day, cold day, rainy day, a bad day at the barn is better than the best day at work. And I love my job. But give me horse time, every time.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't want to commit to a favorite breed until I've tried them all!


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I own a Tennessee Walker, so that one is obvious. He's my sweetheart, my partner... We argue sometimes but for the most part he's a good boy, and more importantly I win those arguments  Walkers, in my opinion, are generally very willing, gentle, and smart horses. Dolls to work with on the ground and in saddle. Plus, it doesn't suck to blow by those nose-in-the-dirt pokey QHs on the trail, either 

I've always wanted to ride a draft, I heard that their movement is more akin to floating than anything. I would go solid black Percheron, all mane and tail, big heart and gentle disposition! Perchies are the epitome of grace in a draft, if you ask me.

Appaloosas fascinate me... What a spectrum of colors! So unique and beautiful. As long as they don't have rat tails. x.x


----------



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

Quarter horse, Appaloosa and paints.!


----------



## rodeogirl1995 (Mar 20, 2012)

Foundation appys all the way


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Standardbreds, all the way. I grew up with Quarter Horses and rode them for years, but I was hooked on the Standardbred after spending a couple years working with them on the track. Now I own my heart horse, one of the mares I worked with many moons ago. She is my pride and joy.


----------

